# Doves & Pigeons in So. CA



## slizabethz (Nov 3, 2007)

deleted
. . . . .


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

I have sent you an e-mail about the birds you need to rehome...post here if you did not receive it.


----------

